# Internationale Großrazzia gegen Cybercrime



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2016)

http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/117715/3294502

ich bräuchte dringend weitere Infos dazu, bitte in mundgerechten Stücken und per PN, bin etwas im Stress


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2016)

> In einer bundesweit abgestimmten Einsatzmaßnahme wurden am frühen Morgen des 05.04.2016 zeitgleich ein Haftbefehl gegen den 22-jährigen Hauptbeschuldigten aus dem nördlichen Rheinland-Pfalz vollstreckt sowie bei 170 Tatverdächtigen 175 Wohnungen und Firmenräume in allen 16 Bundesländer durchsucht. Parallel hierzu erfolgten weitere Durchsuchungen und Datensicherungen im Ausland, unter anderem in den Niederlanden, Frankreich und Kanada.


irgendwas bekannt dazu???
---
edit, hat sich erledigt, habe einfach rasiermesserscharf geschlossen 

google.de/search?num=100&safe=off&biw=1920&bih=852&q=razorcrypt
[diesen Link sollte man nur aufrufen, wenn man einen guten Grund dazu hat]
nannte der sich evtl auch B***c***?


----------



## Lotter44 (15 Juli 2016)

Warst Du ein Hacker oder einfach hast Du ziemlich viele Raubkopien da Heim gehabt?


----------



## BenTigger (15 Juli 2016)

Nein, er ist ein Ermittler der Weltweit Daten sammelt. Deswegen ist er unser Chaostheoretiker...


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juli 2016)

Lotter44 schrieb:


> Warst Du ein Hacker oder einfach hast Du ziemlich viele Raubkopien da Heim gehabt?


Da ging's um etwas anderes:


> Koblenz (ots) - Die Landeszentralstelle Cybercrime (LZC) der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Koblenz und das Polizeipräsidium Koblenz führen einen umfangreichen Ermittlungskomplex gegen international agierende Hacker, *die für andere Internetkriminelle sogenannte Hackertools bereitstellten.*
> Zu den angebotenen Dienstleistungen gehörte unter anderem *eine spezielle Software, die der Tarnung fremder Schadsoftware (bspw. Viren, Trojaner) diente, um diese für Antivirenprogramme unsichtbar zu machen.* Die Einsatzpalette der Schadsoftware reichte vom Ausspionieren von Daten (insbesondere Passwörter und Bankdaten) über die Begehung von Betrugsdelikten bis hin zu Erpressungen. Dem Zugriff auf private und sensible Daten einer Vielzahl ahnungsloser Bürgerinnen und Bürgern war Tür und Tor geöffnet.


aber leider hört man ja von solchen Aktionen danach nichts mehr, was zur Folge hat, dass kritische Geister solche Durchsuchungen eher als PR-Gag bewerten.
s.a.
https://anonymimnetz.de/blog/2016/04/12/razorsoft-details-zur-cybercrime-razzia/


----------

